# Sperm Plugs or Worms???



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok I have one tegu he's about 8 months old or so. I took him out in the yard today where he decided to take a big poop and in it was a long white slimy thing and to be honest it would remind you of a long worm, however I've never seen a "sperm plug" or what ever people call it. So could it be that or can they get worms and poop them out like that?

I was tying to get a pic's but he stepped in it :roll: 

Does anyone have any pic's of these plug things lol?

And if it could be worms what can I buy to cure him of the worms?

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 20, 2010)

they are sperm plugs.

Chris


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 20, 2010)

They poo and the double barrled hemipenes deposit the plugs, always two.


...Jefroka


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, anyone know where I might find a pic of the plugs so I can compare them, I really don't know what they look like, but as I said it honestly looked like a darn worm and it was rather long. First time I've seen it so I was worried he might have some kind of worms.

Also when should you treat them for parasites and worms, and what do you treat them with? I use parazap for all my dragons.

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry never mind, I just searched for the sperm plugs and came across quit a few pic's of them and ewwww yes that's ehat it was lol. NOT worms so thanks so much guys I can stop worrying now lol.

Cheers
Amanda


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes Amanda, always two, one from each barrel! :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 20, 2010)

Funny thing Jefroka, there was only one so I'm guess one of his barrels malfunctioned???  I "double" checked out there and only seen one, I'm sure.


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 21, 2010)

Sometimes they may get caught up in the poop are expelled later I guess. Depends if both barrels are firing at the same time! :jes 


...Jefroka


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 21, 2010)

Our 10 lb male Red just dropped a couple of plugs a few minutes ago. It was his first time outside this year. Only mid 60's but sunny.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 23, 2010)

Yuck Dave just yuck lol but yes I'm sure now that's what it was, thanks for the pic's guys..

Took my guy outside for the first time the other day too he's 8 months old and never been out, he had fun it seemed..


----------

